# هندسه الانتاج Analysis Of Liquid Metal السباكه-2



## Eng-Maher (24 مايو 2007)

ANALYSIS OF LIQUID METAL
FLOW IN DIE CASTING​
******************************************************************************

1. INTRODUCTION
Die casting is an ideal process for making precision castings in high volume from low
melting point alloys. Liquid metal is injected at high velocities into a vented cavity in a
steel die, where it cools and solidifies before being ejected as a finished casting. The
metal flow, if not controlled precisely, can create defects in the casting.
Most flow related casting defects are caused either by trapped gas or premature
solidification. Ideally, the liquid metal should displace the cavity gas ahead of the flow
front as the cavity fills. As the pressure builds, some of the gas escapes through the vents,
but if the advancing metal seals the vents before all the gas escapes or it encircles
portions of the gas as it flows, the solidified casting usually contains gas porosity. If the
liquid metal cools too rapidly as it flows, it may partially solidify before the cavity fills,
which can degrade surface quality or in severe cases reduce structural soundness​.

الرابط

http://www.technalysis.com/dieCAS/rd-8878.pdf


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 مايو 2007)

الأخ ماهر .

تحية طيبة .

حريص ودؤب ومتجدد ومتألق دائما وسباق في اطروحاتك .

جزاك الله خير جزاك وجعلها حسنات اعمالك .

البغدادي .


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (25 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير مهندس ماهر 

موضوع مهم ومفيد 

أثابك الله وأنار دربك


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 مايو 2007)

الف شكر لكم جميعا ... مشكور اخى المهندس البغدادى ودا تشجيع كبير لى ..
والف شكر لاخى المهندس ابو عمر لك منى افضل السلام والتحيه ...:55: :55:


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 مايو 2007)

مجهود جبار استاذي المشرف دايما نجد الجديد عندك 

اسمح لي ان اضع هذا الموقعhttp://www.materialsengineer.com/CA-liquidmet.htm

وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 مايو 2007)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> مجهود جبار استاذي المشرف دايما نجد الجديد عندك
> 
> اسمح لي ان اضع هذا الموقعhttp://www.materialsengineer.com/CA-liquidmet.htm
> 
> وشكرا



**********************************
مشكور ريمون ونورت الموضوع :55: :55: :55: :55:


----------



## ayman_118 (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------

